# Cih subtitle master thread



## TSHA222

If you have a link or just want to list a title, put it in this thread. I will be moving everything to this first page on a regular basis.


This list is only for ENGLISH language subs. (Star Wars-type alien translations, foreign films with English subs or English language films with English subs for certain scenes where another language is spoken.) This list WILL NOT cover SDH subs or subs in a foreign language for an English language release, although I think another thread is a great idea to cover those titles.

*****DISCLAIMER*****

Some STANDARD DVD titles on this list may only be CIH safe if using certain Dvd players. Some titles listed as safe may in fact not be "safe" with certain players and settings. This was brought up by a concerned member. Someone step in and PM me if you know otherwise, but I believe that BD titles are going to be the same regardless of player as this is an authoring issue and players are not capable of relocating subs.


[EDIT]Please note: Most Blu-ray Players will shift the Bit Map subtitle on DVD up by approx 10% giving the illusion that the STs are actually in the picture. This is why Star Wars has been moved to STs out of the picture.



*

SUBTITLES IN PICTURE*


400 Blows BD

10,000 BC BD

A Mighty Heart BD

Assembly (Hong Kong import) BD

Australia BD (REGION B)

Basic Instict BD

Black Book (Zwartboek) BD ***UK VERSION ONLY!!!

Body of Lies BD

Boondock Saints BD

Bourne Supremacy BD

Bourne Ultimatum BD

Bourne Identity BD

Clear and Present Danger BD

Contact DVD

Dark Water BD

Day the Earth Stood Still, The (2008) BD

Death Race BD

The Decent BD

Dejavu BD

Die Another Day BD

Die Hard II BD

Die Hard with a Vengeance BD

Domino BD

Drag Me Into Hell BD [A]

Eight Below BD

End of Days HD-DVD

Fearless HD-DVD & BD

First Blood BD

Flightplan BD

Four Brothers BD

Galaxy Quest BD [A]

Gammorah (UK Release) BD

G.I. Joe [Blu-ray, region A]

The Golden Compass [BD, Region A]

Goonies [region B] BD

Heyy Babyy (Eros) BD

Hitman BD

Hunt for Red October BD

The Incredibles DVD

Independence Day BD

The Incredible Hulk (2008) BD

Inglourious Basterds BD

Iron Man BD

Italian Job BD

JCVD (UK import) BD

Kill Bill Vol 1 BD ** 2 lines of dialog drop into lower bar, but it is not missed

Kill Bill Vol 2 BD

King Kong HD-DVD

The Kingdom DVD

Kung Fu Panda BD

La Vie en Rose BD (adjustable subtitles)

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen D-Theater

Let the Right One In BD

Live Free or Die Hard BD

Lives of Others BD

Love Actually BD

Max Payne BD

Miami Vice BD

Miracle at St. Anna BD

Mission Impossible BD

Mission Impossible 2 BD

Mission Impossible 3 BD

Mr. & Mrs. Smith BD

Mummy BD

Mummy Returns BD

Mummy 3: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor BD

Om Shanti Om (Eros) BD

The Orphanage BD

Passion of the Christ BD, DVD, D-Theater

Patriot Games BD

Pierrot le Fou BD

Pineapple Express (Apple TV)

Quantum of Solace BD

Rambo (2008) BD

The Rock (UK Import) BD

Ronin BD

Shooter BD

Sivaji

Slumdog Millionaire BD (REGION B)

Speedracer BD

Spiderman 3 BD

Stargate BD

Starman BD [A]

Star Trek: Original Motion Picture Collection BD

Sum of all Fears BD

Sunshine BD

Synecdoche, New York BD

Taegukgi (Korean import) BD

Team American DVD

Three Days of the Condor BD

Transformers BD

Transformers: Revenge Of The Fallen [both Scope and "Big Screen Editions"]

Transiberian BD

Transporter 3 BD

Tropic Thunder BD [A]

True Lies DVD

Truth About Charlie HDNET

U-571 BD

Volver BD

Wall E BD

War BD

We Were Soldiers BD

World is not Enough BD
*

SUBTITLES NOT IN PICTURE*


30 Days Of Night BD

36 Quai des Orfèvres (Department 36) - French import

Angles And Demons BD * half in half out of the active picture

Assembly UK VERSION BD **HK VERSION IS CIH SAFE

Black Book (Zwartboek) BD **UK VERSION IS CIH SAFE

Blood: The Last Vampire BD

CJ7 BD

Curse of the Golden Flower BD

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon

Dances with Wolves Blu-Ray (German Import, Region B, Kinowelt) Half in half out of the active picture.

Day Watch BD

Dragon Wars BD

district b13 BD & DVD

Flash Point (HK Import) BD

Four Flies on Grey Velvet SD DVD

Godzilla BD [A]

Gran Torino BD

Hancock BD - The subs are absolutely not important. It is a very short scene at the beginning.

The Hidden Fortress Criterion Collection DVD

House of Flying Daggers BD

The International BD

Jean De Florette/Manon des Sources DVD

Jodhaa Akbar

Kung Fu Hustle BD

La Femme Nikita BD

Letters from Iwo Jima BD

Mad Detective (UK Release) BD

Max Manus: Man of War (UK Import)

MR73 (French Import) BD

The Myth BD

Oceans 13 BD

Oldboy BD

OSS 117: Cairo, Nest of Spies (French import) BD

Patton BD

Pineapple Express BD

The Professionals BD

Redcliff (HK VERS) BD

Revolver BD

Rock N Roller (REGION B) BD

Saawariya BD

Seven Pounds BD

Star Wars: A New Hope SE DVD

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi SE DVD

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace DVD

Star Wars: Attack Of The Clones DVD

Star Wars: A New Hope - original version DVD

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back - original version DVD

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi - original version DVD

Tell No One (FORMAT NOT SPECIFIED)

Vantage Point BD

Warriors of Heaven BD

Youth Without Youth BD*


----------



## John Ballentine

All are BD's viewed on Sony 350:

*SUBTITLES IN PICTURE:*

New Rambo (2008)

Iron Man

The Hulk (2008)

U-571

*SUBTITLES NOT IN PICTURE:*

30 Days Of Night has subtitles (alien language) in the lower black bar. But sometimes subtitles are stacked - and half of the subtitle is readable in the picture area.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks John. I am going to be cutting and pasting from everyone's threads. Let's get this bad boy going. I know I will take advantage of the information we can put together.


----------



## Josh Z

I don't keep a running list, but as I watch new discs I'll try to add to this thread.


Off the top of my head, here are some Blu-rays with subtitles not in the picture:


Curse of the Golden Flower

Flash Point (HK import)

House of Flying Daggers

Kung Fu Hustle

OSS 117: Cairo, Nest of Spies (French import)

The Professionals

Youth Without Youth


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks a million Josh.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Like Josh, I don't keep a running list but I try to mention it when the subtitles are not within the picture area.


Here are a few that I didn't see mentioned in the above listing:


La Femme Nikita - subtitles fall within both the picture and black bars

CJ7 - subtitles are in the black bars



As they come up I will try to remember to post back in this thread.



Cheers,


----------



## TSHA222

Much appreciated Ralph. Thanks for joining in.


----------



## Maestro J

Mummy 3: Tomb of the Dragon.... had subtitles IN the picture.


----------



## Josh Z

Universal generally keeps subtitles in the picture. I don't have the Blu-ray edition, but the HD DVD of Fearless was CIH friendly. Perhaps someone with the Blu-ray can confirm?


----------



## TSHA222

I really hope as the list grows, we will see far more films with CIH-friendly subtitles.


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched DEATH RACE on BD. Has subtitles IN the picture (as do most all Universal titles







).


U-571 above was BD not DVD


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/15447753
> 
> 
> Universal generally keeps subtitles in the picture. I don't have the Blu-ray edition, but the HD DVD of Fearless was CIH friendly. Perhaps someone with the Blu-ray can confirm?



I have only watched the first 10 or 15 minutes, but yes it appears CIH ready.


It looks like we can also add Transformers to that list as well...


Mark


----------



## TSHA222

I will be doing some serious movie watching this next week so I should be able to add some titles to the list, hopefully CIH friendly


----------



## Erik Garci

There is an earlier thread about this. Here's the link.

List of scope HD DVD/Blu-Ray fims with subtitles in black bars? 


The earlier thread mentions some titles that are not mentioned in this new thread.


----------



## steel_breeze

SUBTITLES NOT IN PICTURE:


Star Wars (original 1977 edition DVD) It's non-anamorphic, so I zoom it in to fill horizontally. Certainly not "up to spec" quality-wise, but it does the trick--and it's the only edition I'll watch. Greedo subtitles WAY out of frame due to original letterbox 4:3 aspect ratio!


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/15462046
> 
> 
> There is an earlier thread about this. Here's the link.
> 
> List of scope HD DVD/Blu-Ray fims with subtitles in black bars?
> 
> 
> The earlier thread mentions some titles that are not mentioned in this new thread.



Thanks for the link. I'll add the titles from that thread.


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steel_breeze* /forum/post/15462532
> 
> 
> SUBTITLES NOT IN PICTURE:
> 
> 
> Star Wars (original 1977 edition DVD) It's non-anamorphic, so I zoom it in to fill horizontally. Certainly not "up to spec" quality-wise, but it does the trick--and it's the only edition I'll watch. Greedo subtitles WAY out of frame due to original letterbox 4:3 aspect ratio!



Yeah, I don't guess we will ever see these unmolested versions with aspect ratios in the correct locations for CIH. I've thought about using a video editing program just to add subs in the picture area but I haven't gone beyond the thinking stage.


----------



## John Ballentine

I read somewhere that the KILL BILL BD's sometimes had subtitles IN the black bar as well as IN the picture and sometimes half and half. Are we sure all the subtitles are IN the picture area w/ this title?


----------



## TSHA222

I'm going to play dumb here. I know that the DVDs were not CIH friendly. BUT on Saturday night I watched both volumes back to back on BD and if there are subs in the black bar, I did not miss anything. I know that Josh Z. said that the BD had subs in the picture. That's why I bought the BD to replace my DVD versions.


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/15463941
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that the KILL BILL BD's sometimes had subtitles IN the black bar as well as IN the picture and sometimes half and half. Are we sure all the subtitles are IN the picture area w/ this title?



Same with warriors of heaven and earth. If its more than a line the 2nd line goes into the bars ;(


----------



## oman321

I saw Pan's Labyrinth the other day on BD on my PS3 and the subtitles are in the picture.


----------



## John Ballentine

Pan's Labyrinth is 1:85.


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W3bbY* /forum/post/15464801
> 
> 
> Same with warriors of heaven and earth. If its more than a line the 2nd line goes into the bars ;(



I really think KB is safe. I remember a couple of scenes that had two lines of subs and at no point did I feel like I was missing any subs. Maybe Josh Z can confirm this.


----------



## oman321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/15465015
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth is 1:85.










oops my fault, I saw it over a week ago and all I could remember was the words on the screen. Since I don't have masking I leave my lens in place and it fills my screen. Sorry about that, carry on..


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/15465015
> 
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth is 1:85.



The pillarbox bars must be huge.


----------



## dvdjan

SUBTITLES IN PICTURE:


Kung Fu Panda


----------



## oman321

I can better explain by saying that with my KeyDigital scaler I added the bars and then took them away to make myself feel better about using the lens. I dont depend on the directors anymore, I make my own Cinemascope


----------



## syncguy

Subs in picture:


Heyy Babyy (Studio: Eros)

Sivaji (Studio: Ayngaran)

Spider Man 3 (Sony Pictures)


Subs not in picture


Saawariya (Sony Pictures)

Jodhaa Akbar (Studio: Bodega Films/UTV)


----------



## TSHA222

Are these DVD or BD?


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched TRANSFORMERS BD. Subs IN picture area










I think we are gonna be fine w/ Paramount


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15469159
> 
> 
> Are these DVD or BD?



They are all blu-rays.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/15463941
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that the KILL BILL BD's sometimes had subtitles IN the black bar as well as IN the picture and sometimes half and half. Are we sure all the subtitles are IN the picture area w/ this title?



There are 2 lines of dialogue in Kill Bill Vol. 1 where the subs bizarrely drop into the lower letterbox bar. Fortunately, neither is an important piece of dialogue. I consider the disc CIH friendly.


Vol. 2 has no problems. All subtitles are in the movie image.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks Josh. I would have to consider it CIH safe as well because I just watched both volumes on Saturday night and I didn't miss anything!!!!







I am going to leave it in the CIH safe column for now unless someone complains.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15473734
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh. I would have to consider it CIH safe as well because I just watched both volumes on Saturday night and I didn't miss anything!!!!



I seem to recall that one of the lines was during the scene in Hattori Hanzo's sushi shop. It was just some bantering between Hanzo and his assistant, not anything critical.


----------



## manco455

King Kong HD-DVD has subs in the picture area (watched yesterday)


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks. And the list grows.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manco455* /forum/post/15475187
> 
> 
> King Kong HD-DVD has subs in the picture area (watched yesterday)



Soon to be released BD (Director's cut w/ DTS-HD MA







) should be the same (Universal =







)


----------



## TSHA222

Not to get off track, but the upcoming BD is the Director's cut?? I will be getting that one. Just so that the thread is on topic, I watched League of Extraordinary Gentlemen on D-Theater today and it is CIH safe. I don't have it on any other format, so I can only speak to the DVHS.


----------



## Erik Garci

Pineapple Express blu-ray has subs not in picture.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks. That's disappointing. I have been wanting to see this one. Is the dialog crucial to the film or is it like Hancock, where you don't miss it at all?


----------



## John Ballentine

Yup. Sony is the worst offender







. Which is still surprising to me.


----------



## rover2002

"Sunshine" in the picture

"Wall-e" in the picture

Both Blu-ray.


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15481790
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's disappointing. I have been wanting to see this one. Is the dialog crucial to the film or is it like Hancock, where you don't miss it at all?



There are several lines spoken by the Asian characters that are relevant to the story, but you can probably figure out enough without the subs.


----------



## MattGuyOR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/15481719
> 
> 
> Pineapple Express blu-ray has subs not in picture.



I just watched this last night and loved it. I'm thinking of getting a CIH set-up and was greatly disappointed when I noticed the subs under the picture.


----------



## TSHA222

It is disappointing but to say that we CIH users are in the minority would be a huge understatement. I will be renting this but I hate I cannot watch it at the 16' screen width of my setup. Even so, with my custom aspect ratio for these types of titles, I still get an image that's around 14' wide so it's not terrible but not preferred, either.


----------



## Gekkou

Dug out my HK import of Assembly and the English subs were in the picture.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/15474751
> 
> 
> I seem to recall that one of the lines was during the scene in Hattori Hanzo's sushi shop. It was just some bantering between Hanzo and his assistant, not anything critical.



And I believe one of the lines was just repeating the line above it.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks Gekkou. Is that on BD or DVD?


----------



## Gekkou

That's for the Blu-ray. My bad.


----------



## Erik Garci

Revolver BD has subs not in picture.


----------



## John Ballentine

^

Yup. Sony. The biggest offender







.


I've been watching tons of BD's last two weeks







- but no subtitle issues to report (good or bad).


----------



## TSHA222

Same here. None of the movies I have been watching have subs at all. But I'm keeping an eye out!


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched THE MUMMY RETURNS. Lotsa subtitles - and thankfully ...IN the picture (Thank you Universal!). Mindless fodder of a film but very Impressive Picture quality and DTS-HD MA.


----------



## CAVX

You can add 10 000 BC and Speedracer to the list of Sub-T's in the picture










Mark


----------



## TSHA222

Speedracer - DUH! I've only seen this three times. I don't know how I missed that one. Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


You can add Miracle at St. Anna to the list of Blu-ray titles that have the subtitles IN the picture area.



Cheers,


----------



## John Ballentine

The Mummy and Mummy Returns subtitles IN the picture area.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks John and Ralph!


----------



## FooChan

The subtitles in War are in the picture. I didn't try the actual separate subtitles, but the normal english subtitles during a few foreign language dialog scenes (as you would've seen in the movie theater) are in the picture.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks!


----------



## CAVX

DIE HARD 2 - DIE HARDER has subtitles is the picture area on BD...


Mark


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Chris, you can add Body of lies to the list with subs IN the picture area..











Regards,


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/15731742
> 
> 
> DIE HARD 2 - DIE HARDER has subtitles is the picture area on BD...
> 
> 
> Mark



As does DIE HARD WITH A VENGEANCE










Mark


----------



## John Ballentine

As does BOURNE SUPREMACY Blu-ray. I'm watching the other two Bourne's tonight and tomorrow and I'm sure they too w/ have subs IN the picture (Thank you again Universal!)


p.s. I've now watched nearly 50 BD's, DVD's w/ my new CIH set-up. And so far only one title has given me subs in the black bar trouble - 30 Days Of Night (no thanks to Sony)


----------



## TSHA222

Updated. Thanks Guys!


----------



## CAVX

Just finished my DIE HARD box set and number 4 also has sub-Ts in the picture...


Mark


----------



## John Ballentine

BOURNE IDENTITY, BOURNE SUPREMACY and BOURNE ULTIMATUM BD's all have subs IN the picture







.


----------



## Maestro J

Assembly BD (UK version) subtitles are half in picture/half outside of picture. I see that the first post lists the HK version as different.


Red Cliff BD (HK version) subtitles are also half in picture/half outside of picture.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks Maestro ( that reminds me of that Seindfeld episode where the guy only wanted to be called Maestro







)


----------



## johny1989

 http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/movies...50&show=review 


since this is the best ever in video quality

does anybody know if the deluxe ver.has subs in picture?

the old one does not


----------



## John Ballentine

THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER (Paramount) BD has subs IN the picture.


Also - still need to add BOURNE IDENTITY and BOURNE ULTIMATUM to the list (subs IN the picture).


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/15790849
> 
> 
> THE HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER (Paramount) BD has subs IN the picture.



Awesome! I had to use the Sammy 950 with the DVD version of this film


----------



## rover2002

RED CLIFF NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really wanted to see this but with subs not in the picture what a disappointment


----------



## FooChan

JCVD (UK import) has subtitles IN the picture.


----------



## FooChan

Taegukgi (Korean import) has subtitles IN the picture.


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks for that. Does JCVD stand for something or is that the title? I watched Max Payne tonight and it is safe.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15825064
> 
> 
> Does JCVD stand for something or is that the title?



Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## TSHA222

But what movie?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15829559
> 
> 
> But what movie?












http://www.amazon.co.uk/JCVD-Blu-ray...dp/B001LJXMCW/


----------



## TSHA222

Thanks Josh. I wasn't aware of that release.


----------



## John Ballentine

DIE ANOTHER DAY (MGM/FOX) BD has subs IN the picture. I finished watching all 6 James Bond BD's and this was the only title w/ subs.


Getting ready to watch the DIE HARD films on BD. Looking at the list I see they all have subs IN the picture


----------



## Josh Z

W. (Blu-ray). Subtitles in the picture.


----------



## John Ballentine

SUM OF ALL FEARS (BD) has subs IN the picture. (as do all 4 Jack Ryan films







)


----------



## John Ballentine

FOUR FLIES ON GREY VELVET (1971) SD DVD has subs 1/2 in picture/1/2 in black bar (Dang!) (fortunately there are only subs for 2 minutes)


----------



## steel_breeze

Yay... just read the review of 400 BLOWS over at Blu-ray.com, which states that "for the record, the subtitles appear inside the film frame".


Can't wait for this release... and now I don't have to worry about whether the subtitles were done correctly!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


You can add "Let the right one in" to the list of subtitles IN the picture area.


Great movie btw..



Cheers,


----------



## Pecker

_OldBoy_ - UK Blu-ray Disc.


The subtitles are half in/half out of the picture. Where the subtitles take up one line, it's in the picture. Where they take up two or more lines, the first is in the picture, and the rest in the lower black bar.


Both UK & US Blu-ray Discs were released by Tartan at almost exactly the same time, so I would imagine the US one will be the same.


Steve W


----------



## rover2002

The Matrix Hong Kong version,the subtitles are half in/half out of the picture.


----------



## John Ballentine

The Matrix films have no subtitles (I just watched them). So you must be talking about the foreign language subtitles that the player adds. We are not keeping track of those.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16032578
> 
> 
> The Matrix films have no subtitles (I just watched them). So you must be talking about the foreign language subtitles that the player adds. We are not keeping track of those.



I don't think there's any reason we shouldn't keep track of those. Some people may need them.


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16032578
> 
> 
> The Matrix films have no subtitles (I just watched them). So you must be talking about the foreign language subtitles that the player adds. *We are not keeping track of those*.



So you watched the Hong Kong version? No thought not.









As well as English it has a whole bunch of different language sub options.

I was under the impression people were naming all BR with subs in & out of the pic, the last thing i expected to see was someone complaining but hey!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/16033927
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any reason we shouldn't keep track of those. Some people may need them.



If we do keep track of those, I think it would be good to have a separate category for them, since we mostly care about translated-to-English subtitles.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16034084
> 
> 
> So you watched the Hong Kong version? No thought not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as English it has a whole bunch of different language sub options.
> 
> I was under the impression people were naming all BR with subs in & out of the pic, the last thing i expected to see was someone complaining but hey!



I understand what you are saying - but the different available language sub options (some discs have as many as 16-17) needs to be covered in a separate thread. Maybe you can start one?


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16034899
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying - but the different available language sub options (some discs have as many as 16-17) needs to be covered in a separate thread. Maybe you can start one?



Iv no idea what you are talking about. Thread title "Cih subtitle master thread", as its not specific to what language i assume its English and then everything else, subs placed in or out of the "CIH".


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16034899
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying - but the different available language sub options (some discs have as many as 16-17) needs to be covered in a separate thread. Maybe you can start one?



Instead of covering each and every subtitle track per disc, would it be adequate to have these 2 categories?


1. English translation subtitles.

2. Non-English subtitles and English "hard of hearing" subtitles.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16035299
> 
> 
> Iv no idea what you are talking about. Thread title "Cih subtitle master thread", as its not specific to what language i assume its English and then everything else, subs placed in or out of the "CIH".



The original thought behind this thread was regarding subtitles that are used to decipher an Alien or foreign language "on-screen." And these subtitles would have been included on Theatrical release prints. We were not thinking of subtitles added for home video release (English translation) or hard of hearing. I do understand the need for this information - I was just suggesting the use of a second thread for that purpose. Maybe we shouldn't have called this thread "master" as it might be confusing.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/16035637
> 
> 
> Instead of covering each and every subtitle track per disc, would it be adequate to have these 2 categories?
> 
> 
> 1. English translation subtitles.
> 
> 2. Non-English subtitles and English "hard of hearing" subtitles.



Yes. Great idea. (for another thread)


----------



## Josh Z

'Seven Pounds' Blu-ray. Has one long scene in Spanish. Subtitles one line in the picture, one line in the letterbox bar.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/16042442
> 
> 
> 'Seven Pounds' Blu-ray. Has one long scene in Spanish. Subtitles one line in the picture, one line in the letterbox bar.



Greetings,


You beat me to it Josh...










Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


"A mighty heart" has the subtitles IN the picture area.



Regards,


----------



## TSHA222

This particular thread is only going to be for ENGLISH language subs. This might be a foreign language film, a film with a foreign language spoken in some scenes or something like Star Wars that translates alien languages. I WILL NOT be adding movies based on where a German or Chinese or Spanish or (insert a foreign language) subtitle appears in the frame. Someone else can start a thread for that.


----------



## Josh Z

In the Blu-ray Software forum, poster Partyslammer is reporting that the Quantum of Solace Blu-ray has the original theatrical burned-in subtitles in the picture during foreign-language scenes. That's a rarity for Sony.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=116


----------



## TSHA222

I pray that is true Josh. That would be great news indeed.


----------



## John Ballentine

I noticed that as well! Look here for screen caps from the film including subtitles *IN* the picture (post 994 - "You only buy cheap wine?"):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...935620&page=34 


GREAT news indeed


----------



## rover2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16036192
> 
> 
> The original thought behind this thread was regarding subtitles that are used to decipher an Alien or foreign language "on-screen." And these subtitles would have been included on Theatrical release prints. *We were not thinking of subtitles added for home video release (English translation)* or hard of hearing. I do understand the need for this information - I was just suggesting the use of a second thread for that purpose. Maybe we shouldn't have called this thread "master" as it might be confusing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/16065325
> 
> *This particular thread is only going to be for ENGLISH language subs*. This might be a foreign language film, a film with a foreign language spoken in some scenes or something like Star Wars that translates alien languages. I WILL NOT be adding movies based on where a German or Chinese or Spanish or (insert a foreign language) subtitle appears in the frame. Someone else can start a thread for that.



I give up.

You have not added "The Matrix" HK version, English subs in and out of the pic, and with that goodbye and good luck.


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rover2002* /forum/post/16081849
> 
> 
> I give up.
> 
> You have not added "The Matrix" HK version, English subs in and out of the pic, and with that goodbye and good luck.



Please enlighten me since I don't want to piss anyone off. Is the HK version of Matrix for English subs throughout or are there other languages spoken that have English subs for only particular scenes. I have not watched The Matrix in a LONG time so I can't remember. I was thinking that we were talking about the film being in English and the subtitles being in Mandarin or something. It sounds like I was mistaken (wouldn't be the first time). It has been added.


----------



## Josh Z

'Synecdoche, New York' Blu-ray -- Subtitles for foreign language scenes in the picture. That's two in a row from Sony!


----------



## Theron2

iirc The Matrix is completely in english without the need of forced subs, so it is irrelevant to this thread


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Theron2* /forum/post/16094865
> 
> 
> iirc The Matrix is completely in english without the need of forced subs, so it is irrelevant to this thread



Thanks!! I have removed Matrix from the list


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched THE WORLD IS NOT ENOUGH. Subtitles IN the picture


----------



## ezwider

If I have a wall that is 10 feet wide and a ceiling that is 8 feet high, what aspect ratio would be the best optimal setting for a 720p projector?


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched "Quantum of Solace" Blu-ray. As we thought - subtitles IN the picture







.


Also - re: my previous post (THE WORLD IS NOT ENOUGH) - I watched the BD.


----------



## Cristobal

Quantum of Solace has excellent subtitles! They get the blue ribbon as far as I'm concerned for discs I've seen this year. It's a Sony title but at least where I live it's distributed by Fox, is that why they got the subs right?


Two Blu-ray discs I just looked at


Mad Detective (UK release) OUT (half in half out of picture)

GOMORRAH (UK release) IN (all subs are scope friendly)


----------



## TSHA222

I'm going to be out of town for about a week so if you post a title to be added to the list, it will be a few days for me to update the main post.


----------



## John Ballentine

Seven Pounds BD. *Sony/Columbia







*. Subtitles in the black bar







(thankfully not a film I would want to add to my collection anyway)


Good news is that it's only a 3 minute scene. Funny - many times a single line of sub would appear in the picture area (when there were two lines of text). Giving just enough info to kinda understand what was being said. So much so that my wife didn't realize there were missing lines of text


----------



## CAVX

Mr. & Mrs. Smith has subtitles in the picture


----------



## CAVX

Independence Day [ID4] has subtitles in the picture area.


----------



## John Ballentine

Just noticed our own Joshua Zyber who reviews BD's over at High-Def Digest is mentioning whether or not new titles are CIH subtitle safe







.


Quote from recent The World Is Not Enough BD review:


"The film has some brief Russian dialog. Non-removable English subtitles for these scenes are burned into the image and appear entirely within the 2.35:1 movie picture, making them safe for Constant Image Height projection."


----------



## CAVX

Nice


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL (2008). Subtitles IN the picture


----------



## TSHA222

I just finished that too. It's only a short scene, but it is crucial. I can't say the movie was good but at least it had D-Box codes, so it wasn't a total loss. And it was better than The Happening!!


----------



## John Ballentine

Just watched TRANSSIBERIAN. Lotsa subtitles ....IN the picture










Not to turn this into a review thread - but very enjoyable mystery/thriller w/ Ben Kingsley and Woody Harrelson. Knockout performance by Emily Mortimer. I recommend it highly


----------



## CAVX

Just previewed We Were Soldiers on BD and the STs are in the picture.


----------



## CAVX

Dragon Wars BD. Highly entertaining, so a real pitty that the STs are half in the black bars


----------



## Cristobal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16297159
> 
> 
> Just watched TRANSSIBERIAN. Lotsa subtitles ....IN the picture



Now, see, here's a problem I have with this thread, currently I am going through all my BDs (some 450) and organising all the subtitle positioning on an excel sheet, not only for myself but also to post somewhere on here, but,


unfortunately MY version of TRANSSIBERIAN distributed by Filmax has the subs half into the black bars, making it a no go for 2.35:1 setups.


I'm afraid it will be awfully complicated to unravel all the possible versions of a film taking international distribution into account.


It's clear that this thread in particular is mainly concerned with subs on US and possibly UK BD discs.


My point is only to reiterate that this subtitle issue is a royal pain in the ass!


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cristobal* /forum/post/16314257
> 
> 
> My point is only to reiterate that this subtitle issue is a royal pain in the ass!



+ 1. Well said


----------



## kurny

I'm thinking of going for a 2.35 setup and I'm carefully checking all my BD's. It seems that most of my BD's have the subtitle in the picture, about 80% of the movies I watched up until now had the english, SDH and international subtitles in the picture.


So I'm not worried, if it happens that a subtitle is in the black bars then I just turn it off. Or zoom out to 16:9


rgds,

Koen


----------



## CAVX

Given the differences between regions, maybe those outside of region A should include what region the disc they have is in brackets: see example.


Pearl Harbor (B) on BD has STs in the picture.


----------



## Cristobal

I'm afraid that maybe it should be even more specific than region, that we should be listing both region and distributors.


For instance my copy of the Edward Norton Incredible Hulk is distributed by Sony, and per Sony practice the subtitles when Ed is in Brasil falando em Portuguese are NOT scope friendly. My copy comes from Spain, but I believe that in the UK Hulk is distributed by Universal (as it is in most of the world), so the subs should be Scope friendly...


Both discs are region B Europe, but only the UK disc is OK for Scope.


Again, what a royal pain in the posterior.


----------



## TSHA222

It could get alot more specific, but it all depends on everyone who submits titles to provide that info.


----------



## CAVX

Hey Chris,


Can you just confirm the SW films on DVD?


Star Wars: A New Hope DVD

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi DVD

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace DVD


I'm not sure about the region 1, but the R4 versions have the STs half in the picture and half in the black bars. BD players like Samsung 1500 and Panasonic BD35 shift the bitmap for these.


Thanks


----------



## phansson

I watched "the da vinci code" two days ago. Subs are sometimes in the black bars.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phansson* /forum/post/16391875
> 
> 
> I watched "the da vinci code" two days ago. Subs are sometimes in the black bars.



Can you please state if that is DVD or BD. It is known the DVD has this problem.


----------



## phansson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16392781
> 
> 
> Can you please state if that is DVD or BD. It is known the DVD has this problem.



Sorry CAVX, I forgot to specify.


It is the US Blu Ray edition. I am using a Sony BDP 550 on a 16x9 screen. Let me also add, I am in the process of adding an anamorphic lens (should be installed this year). I just noticed that half of the subs were in the black and half were in the picture. I don't think it should make a difference though on a 2.35 setup.


----------



## Josh Z

This doesn't need to be added to the list, but I was watching '2010' on Blu-ray and there are a few scenes with Russian dialogue that isn't translated at all. I just wanted to spare people from shrinking down the image to 16:9 to check for subtitles that aren't even there, like I did.


----------



## Cristobal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16391831
> 
> 
> Hey Chris,
> 
> 
> Can you just confirm the SW films on DVD?




Hi Mark,


I think you were asking the other Chris, but, I just checked and my R2 PAL version of Star Wars has the subs positioned scope friendly 100% inside the picture area.


Chris


----------



## TSHA222

Mark, I have R1 special editions and original theatrical versions. The original theatrical versions are burned in subs that are NOT scope friendly. The special editions (and the prequel trilogy) on my system ARE scope friendly. I say on my system because I have read others who say this is not so with them. I have my special editions loaded into Sony ES 400 disc changers controlled by an Escient DVD management system. So that's a nice over-long answer for you. I think it may be hardware dependent but then again, I may be totally wrong.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/16397054
> 
> 
> I think it may be hardware dependent but then again, I may be totally wrong.



On my system, this is the case. My earlier DVD player showed the STs half i half out and I used to use a Samsung HD950 with EZ-View to move (actually it stretched the picture behind) the STs for CIH. The PQ was not up to spec, and I was very pleasantly suprised to learn that my BD player shifts bitmaps STs. There is an image in my Sig that shows the effects of using the HD950 and I might add in the image I captured from the BD player.


I also found that the Lord Of The Rings trilogy can also be used on CIH now thanks to this player, but again, the Elvish transaltions are normally in the black bars.


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16397443
> 
> 
> On my system, this is the case. My earlier DVD player showed the STs half i half out and I used to use a Samsung HD950 with EZ-View to move (actually it stretched the picture behind) the STs for CIH. The PQ was not up to spec, and I was very pleasantly suprised to learn that my BD player shifts bitmaps STs. There is an image in my Sig that shows the effects of using the HD950 and I might add in the image I captured from the BD player.
> 
> 
> I also found that the Lord Of The Rings trilogy can also be used on CIH now thanks to this player, but again, the Elvish transaltions are normally in the black bars.



Does this mean that there is a solution to reposition blu-ray subs for CIH, when they are placed on the lower black-bar. Is anamorphic stretch available in BD-P1500, so that it stretches the picture without changing the subtitle position.


I checked the manual but couldn't find an option for stretch. It has 4 aspect options:

4:3 letter box

4:3 Pan-scan

16:9 wide

16:9 normal


Which mode is used to get a stretched image for CIH with moved subtitles.


If the picture is stretched (for CIH) without moving the subs, what happens if the subs are already in the picture? In this case subs could be too much into the picture? I am confused...


This is great news. My understanding was that blu-ray picture cannot be stretched without stretching the subs (in same proportions) due to the blu-ray protected video path.


Please explain. Thanks.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syncguy* /forum/post/16400435
> 
> 
> Does this mean that there is a solution to reposition blu-ray subs for CIH, when they are placed on the lower black-bar. Is anamorphic stretch available in BD-P1500, so that it stretches the picture without changing the subtitle position.



No not the 1500. It would have been sweet if they (samsung) had included the ezview feature on this player.



> Quote:
> Which mode is used to get a stretched image for CIH with moved subtitles.



The first two ST photos in my blog are done with the HD950 and ezview, but the last one is just the BD1500 doing what it does.



> Quote:
> If the picture is stretched (for CIH) without moving the subs, what happens if the subs are already in the picture? In this case subs could be too much into the picture? I am confused...



There is not too many titles like say Universal's The Jackle where the ST are part of the picture. In this case, they simply remain in proportion to the image.



> Quote:
> This is great news. My understanding was that blu-ray picture cannot be stretched without stretching the subs (in same proportions) due to the blu-ray protected video path.
> 
> 
> Please explain. Thanks.



That is my understanding about BD as well.


----------



## syncguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16401166
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> That is my understanding about BD as well.



Okay. This means that BD1500 works for DVD subtitle positioning but not for the blu-rays (due to the protected video path).


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *syncguy* /forum/post/16401237
> 
> 
> Okay. This means that BD1500 works for DVD subtitle positioning but not for the blu-rays (due to the protected video path).



Correct







and you can add Panasonic's BD35 to the list of players that will don this as well. I am actually looking forward to watching my SE LOTR trilogy again now that I know all STs are moved into the picture by my player. I only hope that the BDs of these films have the STs in the picture.


----------



## TSHA222

What's a good chapter to check for the sub location in any of the LOTR films?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/16421221
> 
> 
> What's a good chapter to check for the sub location in any of the LOTR films?



I tested it with the scene that Liv Tyler's charcter speaking in elvish to Strider. Not sure the exact chapter number though.


----------



## CAVX

Miami Vice (2006) BD * has STs in the picture.*


----------



## Josh Z

Three Days of the Condor (Blu-ray). The movie has about 2 lines of French dialogue. Subtitles are in the picture.


----------



## Josh Z

Star Trek: Original Motion Picture Collection (Blu-ray). Most of the movies have subtitled alien dialogue. Subtitles are in the picture and CIH safe.


----------



## twodown

Just installed my 2.35 CIH system and new to this thread, so hopefully providing correct and useful information. Unfortunately, MR73 (French import...and excellent film IMHO) the english subtitles are not in the picture


----------



## twodown

Tell No One (great PQ IMHO) English subs in picture









Cheers,


----------



## syncguy

Villu and Billa (2nd and 3rd) South Indian (Tamil) movie blu-rays have subtitles within the picture frame. Great work Ayngaran (studio). These have excellent PQ if you wish to experience Indian cinema.


Also wish to note that all Indian blu-ray movies released so far by Indian studios have subtitles within the frame Well done Eros (for Om Shanti Om and Heyy Babyy); and Ayngaran (for Shivaji, Villu and Billa).










However two Indian movie blu-rays released by western studios (Sony Saawariya and Bodega Films Jodhaa Akbar) have subtitles in the black bars making they unsuitable for scope displays - unbelievable.


----------



## syncguy

Just noticed that Slumdog Millionaire (the 8 academy award winner) is not on the list. The region B BD has subs within the picture.







Not sure about the US release.


----------



## syncguy

Region B Australia has subs in the picture (for indigenous Australian dialogues).


----------



## twodown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twodown* /forum/post/16538517
> 
> 
> Tell No One (great PQ IMHO) English subs in picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Jumped the gun on this one. First line of subs is in the picture, if a second line it is out of the picture


----------



## John Ballentine

TAKEN has subtitles IN the picture.


----------



## 5mark

Gran Torino and The International both have a few subs outside the picture (half in half out)


----------



## syncguy

Jakie Chan movie The Myth blu-ray has subtitles within the frame.







It has Chinese and English audio streams.


----------



## Jrek

Just wanted to know how many subtitles there are in Gran tourino? Alot or just a few.Don't really want to watch if theres alot, a few I could deal with but would hate to miss out on important subs. Thanks Jim


----------



## CAVX

True Lies (DVD) and Team America (DVD) both have STs in the picture.


----------



## CAVX

The Incredibles (DVD) has STs in the picture. Is this title on BD yet?


----------



## Widlarizer

Seven Pounds has STs half in and half out the picture


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/16693063
> 
> 
> The Incredibles (DVD) has STs in the picture. Is this title on BD yet?



No (hopefully soon)


----------



## John Ballentine

Boy, no action in this thread lately







.


10,000 BC has subs IN the picture (Warner Bros.).


Anybody watch WATCHMEN? I was curious (before I buy it) if there are subtitles?


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16885661
> 
> 
> Anybody watch WATCHMEN? I was curious (before I buy it) if there are subtitles?



I watched it on BD, and I don't think it had any subtitles.


----------



## John Ballentine

^ Thanks! (I don't want any surprises when I have friends over for a 3 hour movie)


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16885661
> 
> 
> 10,000 BC has subs IN the picture (Warner Bros.).



That's a first. Are the subtitles burned-in to the print, or are they electronically-generated?


----------



## John Ballentine

^

I was surprised too (because it was a Warner release).

I believe they were burned-in the print (they didn't have that electronic look).


----------



## twodown

Max Manus: Man of War (UK Import)...subtitles are half in - half out of the picture


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/16909196
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> I was surprised too (because it was a Warner release).
> 
> I believe they were burned-in the print (they didn't have that electronic look).



Can you turn the subtitles off, or switch to another language during the subtitled scenes?


----------



## CAVX

Please add ROCK N ROLLER [BD region B] to the list of subtitles IN the picture.


----------



## CAVX

Transporter 3 on BD * also has STs in the picture.*


----------



## twodown

36 Quai des Orfèvres (Department 36) - French import


Great movie; but another title with English subs out of the picture


----------



## TSHA222

Been out of commission for a while!! The list is now updated.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Rock N Roller (REGION B) BD



This title is in the NOT IN PICTURE list and needs to be added to the IN PICTURE list. I own the Region B version and the STs are well and truely in the active picture.


----------



## John Ballentine

BRAVEHEART BD has subs IN the picture.


----------



## bobn4burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/15431992
> 
> 
> but I believe that BD titles are going to be the same regardless of player as this is an authoring issue and players are not capable of relocating subs.



Quote taken from first post...


I have a few questions that some of you might know. I'm planning to go CIH and just want to get a feel for what I'm up against. I don't normally watch films with subtitles, unless they are required in an English release (the reason for this thread).


1. How are subtitles handled in Blu-Ray? Are they always authored directly in the video file itself? Or are they all a separate file that is 'overlayed' on top of the video? Or can it be either (if so, which is most common)??


2. I am using a HTPC for all my blu-ray watching (ripped to mkv+flac). I thought that at least some, if not most, of blu-rays had subtitles as a separate file and were 'overlayed' because there is a section in the mkv+flac guide on how to rip and handle a separate subtitle file. Anyways, I'm just confused here because if players didn't dictate where the subtitles were located...then how can there be different vertical placement of subtitles (some in movie and some below)?? Maybe subtitles that are a separate file and overlayed are always displayed at the bottom (in black bar) and subtitles that are authored in the actual video file would obviously be higher in the video part.


Sorry if this post is confusing, I'm just trying to figure out how the subtitles work in BD. Also wondering if ripping to mkv gives any kind of advantage (maybe its possible to raise up subtitles vertically into the video if they are a separate video file during the rip process??)??


----------



## JDLIVE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bobn4burton* /forum/post/17195906
> 
> 
> 1. How are subtitles handled in Blu-Ray? Are they always authored directly in the video file itself? Or are they all a separate file that is 'overlayed' on top of the video? Or can it be either (if so, which is most common)??



Both. Some are hard coded into the video, others are kept in a PGS track (Presentation Graphics Stream).



> Quote:
> 2. I am using a HTPC for all my blu-ray watching (ripped to mkv+flac). I thought that at least some, if not most, of blu-rays had subtitles as a separate file and were 'overlayed' because there is a section in the mkv+flac guide on how to rip and handle a separate subtitle file. Anyways, I'm just confused here because if players didn't dictate where the subtitles were located...then how can there be different vertical placement of subtitles (some in movie and some below)?? Maybe subtitles that are a separate file and overlayed are always displayed at the bottom (in black bar) and subtitles that are authored in the actual video file would obviously be higher in the video part.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this post is confusing, I'm just trying to figure out how the subtitles work in BD. Also wondering if ripping to mkv gives any kind of advantage (maybe its possible to raise up subtitles vertically into the video if they are a separate video file during the rip process??)??



I have an HTPC too, and that's what I've done. Use a utility to convert the PGS track to an SRT file, which can then be played back so that the subtitles are within the picture image for those of us with a CIH setup.


----------



## bobn4burton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDLIVE* /forum/post/17197128
> 
> 
> I have an HTPC too, and that's what I've done. Use a utility to convert the PGS track to an SRT file, which can then be played back so that the subtitles are within the picture image for those of us with a CIH setup.



Cool. Anymore info or a link to where I can find details how to accomplish this??


----------



## JDLIVE

Bob, I think you found your answer over on the HTPC forum, no? If not, let me know.


----------



## TSHA222

Are any of you interested in taking this thread over? I am a bit pre-occupied with a pesky health problem and I don't make online as often. If anyone is interested, PM me and I will find out how to give you the access to have control over the editing of the first post to add titles, etc.


Thanks folks


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/17280356
> 
> 
> Are any of you interested in taking this thread over? I am a bit pre-occupied with a pesky health problem and I don't make online as often. If anyone is interested, PM me and I will find out how to give you the access to have control over the editing of the first post to add titles, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks folks



PM sent


----------



## Josh Z

Drag Me to Hell Blu-ray. Has a few scenes with foreign dialogue (some Gypsy dialect). Subtitles are CIH safe (Universal release).


----------



## CAVX

I'll be taking over this thread from TSHA222, so could you please supply the following:


1. Title name.

2. Format (BD or DVD or DVHS)

3. Region of the tiltle as it seems that some Region B and C titles differ from A.


Thanks,


Mark


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/17280356
> 
> 
> Are any of you interested in taking this thread over? I am a bit pre-occupied with a pesky health problem and I don't make online as often. If anyone is interested, PM me and I will find out how to give you the access to have control over the editing of the first post to add titles, etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks folks



Hope your health problem works out OK for you. Please check back in whenever you can










Glad to see Mark is willing to continue updating the thread







.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17299794
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Mark is willing to continue updating the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .













Watched "The Goonies" today on BD *. What a crap film. Anyway, STs were in the picture.*


----------



## annjones13

I watched "CONTACT" on DVD 2:35 cinimascope yesterday.

Subs are in the picture.



Ann


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17299794
> 
> 
> Hope your health problem works out OK for you. Please check back in whenever you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Mark is willing to continue updating the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the well-wishing! It's nothing life threatening but I'd prefer to be fine. Mark is the perfect guy to take care of things. I'm glad the thread can continue to be updated and I hope I can take it back over eventually, but if not, it's in great hands.


----------



## nightfly85

"Defiance" forced subtitles are IN picture.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightfly85* /forum/post/17315865
> 
> 
> "Defiance" forced subtitles are IN picture.



Is this title Scope?


----------



## crazyboy1

got it!


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nightfly85* /forum/post/17315865
> 
> 
> "Defiance" forced subtitles are IN picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/17318025
> 
> 
> Is this title Scope?
Click to expand...


No...So it would be hard to have them outside...










Mike


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/17332403
> 
> 
> No...So it would be hard to have them outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks. I've not seen it yet. I just remember chat that was not scope and why I asked.


----------



## John Ballentine

DRAG ME TO HELL

Blu-ray, region A

Subtitles IN the picture (thank you Universal!)


----------



## mattmarsden

How many blu-rays have subtitles as part of the image, and how many use raster subtitles?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mattmarsden* /forum/post/17419561
> 
> 
> How many blu-rays have subtitles as part of the image, and how many use raster subtitles?



Allot depends on the studio.


----------



## John Ballentine

TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN

Blu-ray, region A

Subtitles IN the picture (Thank you Dreamworks!)


----------



## John Ballentine

STARMAN

Blu-ray, region A

Subtitles IN the picture (Thank you Sony!)


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17420218
> 
> 
> TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN
> 
> Blu-ray, region A
> 
> Subtitles IN the picture (Thank you Dreamworks!)



Subtitles also appear in the 2.40:1 safe area on the "Big Screen Edition" sold at Walmart.


----------



## twodown

Dances with Wolves Blu-Ray (German Import, Region B, Kinowelt)

English subtitles are half in - half out of picture


----------



## Tom Monahan

Anyone know if "I've Loved You So Long" with Kristen Scott Thomas has the english subs in the picture? The wife would like to know.










Thanks,

Tom


EDIT: Nevermind, I see that it's aspect ratio is 1.85.


----------



## Josh Z

Love Actually - Has some Portuguese dialogue. Subtitles are CIH safe.


Blood: The Last Vampire - Most English, has a few scenes with Japanese dialogue. Subtitles are in the letterbox bar. *Not* CIH safe. Sony has apparently not yet bothered to follow through with their promise to change their subtitle position policy.


----------



## twodown

Angels and Demons Blu-Ray (UK Import, Region B, Sony)

English subtitles are half-in/half-out of the picture


----------



## chasiliff

I am planning to upgrade my 135" 16:9 to 2.35:1 when I upgrade to an ae4000. I can't seem to find the answer to this question, and I know it is a simple question: when the play/pause/stop/ff/rew etc... buttons are hit, the command shows up on the screen. In my current 16:9 system, PowerDVD 9 from my HTPC places the control symbol in the upper right corner. I know I can move the subtitles around to fit in the screen, but what happens to the control symbols that usually show up outside of the 2.35:1 format, somewhere in the black bars? Thanks.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasiliff* /forum/post/17491100
> 
> 
> somewhere in the black bars?



Your probably going to have to use the 16:9s mode. The projector doesn't know if the screen is 16:9 or Scope, so unless the icon is moveable, yes, they will be in the black bars when you use the Zoom method. The two modes are 16:9 and 16:9s, so the only 'Scope" mode is Zoom 1 which is one of the Scaling modes for CIH when you use an A-Lens. This not only Vertically Stretches the image, it will actually cut off the controls.


----------



## John Ballentine

G.I. Joe

Blu-ray, region A

Subtitles IN the picture


----------



## Maestro J

Didn't Sony recently do a poll of Blu-ray and DVD purchasers about where to place future subtitles????

If so, they are apparently refusing to accept the results of that poll as I've read reports that both Angels & Demons and Godzilla are not CIH friendly.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chasiliff* /forum/post/17491100
> 
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my 135" 16:9 to 2.35:1 when I upgrade to an ae4000. I can't seem to find the answer to this question, and I know it is a simple question: when the play/pause/stop/ff/rew etc... buttons are hit, the command shows up on the screen. In my current 16:9 system, PowerDVD 9 from my HTPC places the control symbol in the upper right corner. I know I can move the subtitles around to fit in the screen, but what happens to the control symbols that usually show up outside of the 2.35:1 format, somewhere in the black bars? Thanks.



Dump PowerDVD and rip all your movies to a media server then play with MPC-HC. There isn't any blu-ray's I haven't been able to move the subs into the safe area.



Mike


----------



## John Ballentine

TROPIC THUNDER

Blu-ray, region A

Subtitles IN the picture (Thank you Dreamworks!)


----------



## John Ballentine

GODZILLA (1998)

Blu-ray, Region A

Subtitles IN lower black bar. (NO Thanks to Sony!)


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/17510590
> 
> 
> Didn't Sony recently do a poll of Blu-ray and DVD purchasers about where to place future subtitles????
> 
> If so, they are apparently refusing to accept the results of that poll as I've read reports that both Angels & Demons and Godzilla are not CIH friendly.



Yeah, they've not taken any action whatsoever.


----------



## Josh Z

Galaxy Quest (Blu-ray). The first scene is 1.33:1 windowboxed into the center of the 2.40:1 image. The movie has about 2 or 3 lines of subtitled alien dialogue inside the picture. Disc is CIH safe.


----------



## Tom Monahan

Anyone know if the english subs for the US Criterion release of Gomorrah are CIH friendly?


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## CAVX

If it is not in the list on page 1, then I guess it has not been watched and posted. If you do watch this, please let us know and it will be added.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/17583631
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the english subs for the US Criterion release of Gomorrah are CIH friendly?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



I haven't watched Gomorrah specifically, but all of the Criterion Blu-rays I've watched so far have been CIH friendly. I just watched Pierrot le Fou last night, and subtitles were inside the 2.35:1 picture.


----------



## klemsaba

Angels and Demons had subtitles outside the picture. Plus the gap between the lines was excessively wide. My projector has a 'caption' mode that slightly sqishes the picture vertically exposing the second line of captions. This works really well because it allows me to still use my lens with minimal distortion. Because of the line spacing the second line was only partially visible. I could still read the captions though but it took more time deciphering the lines.


1. Angles and Demons

2. Blu-ray

3. Not sure of region but I'm in the US.


----------



## nightfly85




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klemsaba* /forum/post/17610717
> 
> 
> Angels and Demons had subtitles outside the picture. Plus the gap between the lines was excessively wide. My projector has a 'caption' mode that slightly sqishes the picture vertically exposing the second line of captions. This works really well because it allows me to still use my lens with minimal distortion. Because of the line spacing the second line was only partially visible. I could still read the captions though but it took more time deciphering the lines.
> 
> 
> 1. Angles and Demons
> 
> 2. Blu-ray
> 
> 3. Not sure of region but I'm in the US.




Just like "the divinci code"...


----------



## MikeEby

Here's a thought...Perhaps add a foot note for movies with subs that can be moved into the image area with an HTPC, upcoming Oppo Firmware update, or The Phillips Player.


Here is a list of movie's I've moved sub with an HTPC:


Gran Torino BD

Angles And Demons BD

Letters from Iwo Jima BD

Pineapple Express BD

Youth Without Youth BD

Vantage Point BD



Mike


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/17641349
> 
> 
> Here's a thought...Perhaps add a foot note for movies with subs that can be moved into the image area with an HTPC, upcoming Oppo Firmware update, or The Phillips Player.



The Philips and (soon) Oppo can move any subtitles on any disc. Seems kind of redundant to point this out after every title.


Besides, the primary use for this list will be for people with Blu-ray players that _can't_ move subtitles (still the vast majority).


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17641432
> 
> 
> The Philips and (soon) Oppo can move any subtitles on any disc. Seems kind of redundant to point this out after every title.
> 
> 
> Besides, the primary use for this list will be for people with Blu-ray players that _can't_ move subtitles (still the vast majority).



Is ANY a true statement? If the subs are burn into the image, then the player would not be able to move them.


I just thought it might be some good information for people on the fence on whether to buy a new Oppo player.


Mike


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeEby* /forum/post/17641586
> 
> 
> Is ANY a true statement? If the subs are burn into the image, then the player would not be able to move them.



Well, if they're burned into the image, then obviously they wouldn't be able to be moved.


However, I don't know of any Blu-rays (and hardly any DVDs) with subtitles burned in to the letterbox bar. Burned-in subs are usually taken from a film element or theatrical print, and thus would be in the movie image and CIH safe.


Subtitles in the letterbox are almost always player-generated, and should be movable with the right player.



> Quote:
> I just thought it might be some good information for people on the fence on whether to buy a new Oppo player.



When the new firmware is officially released, we can start a new thread specific to the Oppo player.


----------



## John Ballentine

So OPPO has officially announced that they will definitely be able to implement subtitle movement via firmware update? And the aforementioned firmware is coming down the pipe sooner than later? Any time line mentioned? (I don't remember reading about this in the OPPO thread) If so - this is Fantastic news!


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17643235
> 
> 
> Well, if they're burned into the image, then obviously they wouldn't be able to be moved.



And they are not in the black bars either.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17643524
> 
> 
> So OPPO has officially announced that they will definitely be able to implement subtitle movement via firmware update? And the aforementioned firmware is coming down the pipe sooner than later? Any time line mentioned? (I don't remember reading about this in the OPPO thread) If so - this is Fantastic news!



It hasn't been officially announced yet. Kris kind of spilled the beans in the Philips 7300 thread.










All I can say is that there is a firmware in private beta status. It has not yet been evaluated and tested to the point that it's safe to release as a public beta yet. Until that happens, there is no official promise. It's still at a stage where they might discover a deal-breaker that prevents it from being released.


----------



## John Ballentine

^Groovy!


THE GOLDEN COMPASS

Blu-Ray, Region A

Subtitles IN the picture (New Line Home Ent.)


----------



## CAVX

Terminator Salvation seems to have all text (are these still classed as STs?) in the active picture.


My copy is a BD, Region ABC which is odd for a SONY title.


----------



## Murilomms

Oppo has sent me the link to download beta firmware 1125, that allows to shift the subtitles.


I have tested and that feature works NICELY











> Quote:
> We have created a Beta Firmware for the BDP-83 which will allow the BDP-83 to playback Terminator Salvation. You can read the firmware upgrade instructions at: http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-b...-47-1125b.aspx
> 
> 
> Please note that this is a Beta Firmware and does not carry any guarantees. This firmware may cause playback issues with other media. You will be using this firmware at your own risk.





> Quote:
> Release Information:
> 
> 
> Release date: December 9, 2009.
> 
> Category: Public Beta Version
> 
> 
> Main Version: BDP83-47-1125B
> 
> Loader Version: BE2600 or BT0340
> 
> Sub Version: MCU83-25-0811
> 
> 
> Release Notes:
> 
> 
> Comparing to the previous official release version BDP83-40-0925, the major changes included in this version are:
> 
> 
> - Blu-ray Disc compatibility improvement, especially for certain titles such as the European version of "Terminator Salvation".
> 
> *- Experimental subtitle shift feature. During playback, press and hold the "SUBTITLE" button to activate the function and then use up/down arrow buttons to move the subtitle. The shift position is saved in the Playback Setup section of the setup menu. This feature is useful for customers with 2.35:1 projection screens.*
> 
> 
> - OSD position feature. The OSD (On-Screen Display) can be moved to work together with the subtitle shift feature. There is a new setup menu option in the Playback Setup section for this.
> 
> 
> - Auto mode for HDMI Audio format. The new "Auto" mode enables the player to use bitstream audio output for audio formats that are supported by the A/V receiver, and LPCM for formats that cannot be decoded by the A/V receiver.
> 
> All features and improvements of the previous firmware are also included in this version.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-b...-47-1125b.aspx



If you go directly on site you cannot find that firmware, you need to use that link posted above.


----------



## John Ballentine

Looks like this thread is about to become obsolete!


----------



## John Ballentine

And what a bonus that the OSD can be shifted as well!


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17699307
> 
> 
> Looks like this thread is about to become obsolete!



I think this thread will still be useful for knowing whether or not you will need to move the subtitles.


----------



## phansson

Oppo has made me a customer for life. What a great company.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/17700045
> 
> 
> I think this thread will still be useful for knowing whether or not you will need to move the subtitles.



Also helpful for people who don't have an OPPO.










What frustrates me are movies primarily in English with a couple of subtitled scenes. I might not know they're coming until the scene comes on and I have no idea what anyone is saying.


----------



## phansson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17700438
> 
> 
> Also helpful for people who don't have an OPPO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What frustrates me are movies primarily in English with a couple of subtitled scenes. I might not know they're coming until the scene comes on and I have no idea what anyone is saying.



That happened to me last night when watching "Eagles over London". A couple of lines were in German and I don't know if they had subtitles or not. I still don't know what they said.


BTW, why does Severin even release Blu Ray's? Their releases are a disgrace to the format. I seriously doubt that the DVD looks any worse than what was on my screen last night.


----------



## Neuromancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murilomms* /forum/post/17699249
> 
> 
> If you go directly on site you cannot find that firmware, you need to use that link posted above.



I would not recommend this firmware. There are some known bugs (some minor, some major) which will make this firmware not ideal for many users.


You should only use this firmware if you absolutely need to take advantage of European and Asian release of Terminator Salvation.


This firmware was NOT designed for testing CIH.


----------



## phansson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/17701422
> 
> 
> I would not recommend this firmware. There are some known bugs (some minor, some major) which will make this firmware not ideal for many users.



Can you expound on what the major and minor bugs are?


----------



## Murilomms

As far I could test I do not see any bugs.


The firmware 925 that is final (not beta) don´t play MKV files, but the beta firmware 1125 can play










And the shift of subtitles works as described.


----------



## John Ballentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neuromancer* /forum/post/17701422
> 
> 
> I would not recommend this firmware. There are some known bugs (some minor, some major) which will make this firmware not ideal for many users.
> 
> 
> You should only use this firmware if you absolutely need to take advantage of European and Asian release of Terminator Salvation.
> 
> 
> This firmware was NOT designed for testing CIH.



Geeeze. I was planning on loading it this weekend


----------



## CAVX

Ok can someone please explain the difference bwteen the US, the AU, the EU versions on Terminator Salvation?


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17586703
> 
> 
> I haven't watched Gomorrah specifically, but all of the Criterion Blu-rays I've watched so far have been CIH friendly. I just watched Pierrot le Fou last night, and subtitles were inside the 2.35:1 picture.



Are Subtitles, written translations, and closed captions all being handled the same way on the Oppo? I use closed caption a lot when I have a hard time understanding the dialogue. I also would like written translations of foreign language dialogue to be completely visible. Are these both considered subtitles?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/17704968
> 
> 
> Ok can someone please explain the difference bwteen the US, the AU, the EU versions on Terminator Salvation?



The movie was released in the US by Warner Bros. However, it's a Sony title overseas. Different studios means different disc authoring.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/17710149
> 
> 
> Are Subtitles, written translations, and closed captions all being handled the same way on the Oppo? I use closed caption a lot when I have a hard time understanding the dialogue. I also would like written translations of foreign language dialogue to be completely visible. Are these both considered subtitles?



"SDH" captions are just another sutitle track on the disc, and should be handled the same. However, if you literally mean the Closed Caption option, with white text in a black box, that's something that your TV reads off the blanking interval in the video signal. It's not something that your disc player has control over.


----------



## James A. McGahee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17717435
> 
> 
> The movie was released in the US by Warner Bros. However, it's a Sony title overseas. Different studios means different disc authoring.



Thanks cranky member.


It's my understanding that Samsung BR players keep subtitles on the screen in the anamorphic 2:35 mode. Does the Oppo do the same?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17717435
> 
> 
> The movie was released in the US by Warner Bros. However, it's a Sony title overseas. Different studios means different disc authoring.



Cool. So it looks like this SONY title is CIH safe.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *James A. McGahee* /forum/post/17722084
> 
> 
> Thanks cranky member.
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that Samsung BR players keep subtitles on the screen in the anamorphic 2:35 mode.



These players shift the bit mapped STs on a DVD up by about 10%. They will not shift STs on a BD. Therefore films like the STAR WARS saga and the LOTR trilogy will now have the STs in the picture on DVD.


----------



## TSHA222

Hey Mark, First, thanks again for handling this thread for me. I hope I can pick back up with it really soon.


I have a question for you regarding the Star Wars and LOTR films on DVD. I discussed this earlier in this thread but with my system (currently an Escient DVDM100 and 3 Sony ES 400 disc changers), the Star Wars films all show the subs IN the picture area. I haven't tried LOTR since I switched projectors so I can't comment on that. Why are the subs CIH safe on some players but not others? Any ideas? Take care.


----------



## nowandthen

How about the new Star Trek? Planning to watch that tomorrow night. Don't see it listed in the first post and search returned nothing. TIA


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TSHA222* /forum/post/17765124
> 
> 
> Hey Mark, First, thanks again for handling this thread for me. I hope I can pick back up with it really soon.
> 
> 
> I have a question for you regarding the Star Wars and LOTR films on DVD. I discussed this earlier in this thread but with my system (currently an Escient DVDM100 and 3 Sony ES 400 disc changers), the Star Wars films all show the subs IN the picture area. I haven't tried LOTR since I switched projectors so I can't comment on that. Why are the subs CIH safe on some players but not others? Any ideas? Take care.



Are these DVD or BD players? It seems Blu-ray players shift the STs up by about 10%. They also H-Squeeze 4 x 3 discs so that everything is compatible with 16:9 screens, which of course means CIH friendly as well.


I have old screen caps from Star Wars Ep 4 with Jabba where I used V-Stretch to shift the STs, then when I upgraded to BD found that the player moved these automatically. I wish it was the case for BD Sts as well. Sadly, this is not the case due to a "protected video stream" for BD. DVD generally uses a bitmap, so re-location is easy. Those titles with STs burned in will not move, however, these STs are already in the picture - IE "True Lies" and "The Jackel".


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowandthen* /forum/post/17766679
> 
> 
> How about the new Star Trek? Planning to watch that tomorrow night. Don't see it listed in the first post and search returned nothing. TIA



I am pretty sure it is CIH freindly. I need to watch it again when Santa







brings me a copy in about 3 days


----------



## TSHA222

My players in question are Sony standard 400 DVD changers. BTW - I added "Inglourious Basterds" to the "Subtitles In Picture" section of the first page. I just watched it and noticed it wasn't yet on the list.


----------



## nowandthen

Just watched the new Star Trek. There are no subtitles in the movie. So I guess that makes it CIH safe. LOL


----------



## Andy238

You can add Angels & Demons BD to the sub out of picture list. At least I think you can. The Italian translation subs that are two lines are half in, half out. Watched on a Samsung BDP1500.


----------



## twodown

Inglourious Basterds - US Blu-Ray

English subtitles are CIH friendly (in picture)


----------



## twodown

Regarding the Oppo firmware version BDP83-48-1224

Has worked flawlessly for moving subtitles so far










I was using my region free Oppo primarily for Region B titles but now it also handles Region ABC CIH unfriendly subtitled movies!!!


----------



## twodown

The Class (Blu-Ray) - English subtitles are in the picture.

CIH safe


----------



## Tom Monahan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twodown* /forum/post/17871233
> 
> 
> The Class (Blu-Ray) - English subtitles are in the picture.
> 
> CIH safe



GREAT news. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helmsman

THE INTERNATIONAL (BD) is listed as not having subtitles in the picture. Actually the first line is in the picture, so you only miss the text from mutiple line subtitles. Not ideal but better than not at all and watchable. And a great movie with outstanding video and audio!


----------



## John Ballentine

And thankfully that second line of text is easily movable into the picture frame via OPPO.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helmsman* /forum/post/17925239
> 
> 
> THE INTERNATIONAL (BD) is listed as not having subtitles in the picture. Actually the first line is in the picture, so you only miss the text from mutiple line subtitles. Not ideal but better than not at all and watchable.



I don't see how that's better. Whether you're missing one line or both, you still can't read the dialogue. You're not going to be able to follow the story with only half of every sentence on screen. *Any* subtitles in the black bar makes a movie unwatchable on a CIH screen.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17925379
> 
> 
> And thankfully that second line of text is easily movable into the picture frame via OPPO.



Not everyone has an OPPO. This thread is still needed until the studios learn to author their discs properly.


----------



## John Ballentine

Agreed the studios need to author their discs properly - but at this point (and given the low cost) - I can't imagine having a CIH set-up and not having an OPPO (as the subtitle dilemma kept me away from CIH set-up for several years.)


----------



## Erik Garci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17930674
> 
> 
> I don't see how that's better. Whether you're missing one line or both, you still can't read the dialogue. You're not going to be able to follow the story with only half of every sentence on screen. *Any* subtitles in the black bar makes a movie unwatchable on a CIH screen.



One line missing is better than both lines missing because with one line missing you can at least see that the subtitles exist, so you know right away to move them up (if your player can) or to turn off the vertical stretch. In other words, if both lines are missing, it might take you longer to realize that you are missing the subtitles.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/17643235
> 
> 
> Well, if they're burned into the image, then obviously they wouldn't be able to be moved.
> 
> 
> However, I don't know of any Blu-rays (and hardly any DVDs) with subtitles burned in to the letterbox bar. Burned-in subs are usually taken from a film element or theatrical print, and thus would be in the movie image and CIH safe.
> 
> 
> Subtitles in the letterbox are almost always player-generated, and should be movable with the right player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the new firmware is officially released, we can start a new thread specific to the Oppo player.



Looking for a technical explanation for how subtitles are implemented on BDs. It was always my impression that they were part of the image area but I guess that they aren't if they can be moved. Are they a separate bitfile (like the audio streams) encoded along with the image that the player can process separately?


----------



## Josh Z

Subtitles are a separate file, yes. That's how a disc can have multiple different subtitles languages.


----------



## helmsman

All subtitles in the picture. And a good movie and Blu-Ray release too!


----------



## twodown

Johnny Mad Dog (Blu-Ray) - French Import (& region free).

English subtitles are in the picture....CIH safe


----------



## TSHA222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John Ballentine* /forum/post/17933227
> 
> 
> Agreed the studios need to author their discs properly - but at this point (and given the low cost) - I can't imagine having a CIH set-up and not having an OPPO (as the subtitle dilemma kept me away from CIH set-up for several years.)



I have to agree with Josh. You shouldn't have to buy a specific BD player just to be able to shift subs. I came up with my own solution by backing up all of my BDs and playing the files through a media player. By coincidence, the subs of the backed up titles are ALL in the picture area.


Of course, this isn't ideal either since you shouldn't have to buy a hardware media player and hard drives just to watch your subtitled content.


Anyway - this is on the studios now. They need to get with the program.


----------



## Josh Z

Coco Before Chanel (Blu-ray). Subtitles in the letterbox bar. So much for Sony changing their policy.


----------



## Tom Monahan

Sony forced me to pick up an Oppo because of this and I can't thank them enough.


----------



## J.Skovgaard

2012 (Blu-ray). Subtitles in the letterbox bar.


----------



## Maestro J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.Skovgaard* /forum/post/18203883
> 
> 
> 2012 (Blu-ray). Subtitles in the letterbox bar.



Ugggh, yup, subtitles are in both picture and letterbox and the Oppo couldn't fix it on this one.

Way to go Sony! Glad you took our feedback and changed your policy in regards to subtitles in the letterbox area.


----------



## Tom Monahan

I had no trouble moving the subtitles to within the picture unfortunately. What a turd of a movie IMHO.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/18238636
> 
> 
> What a turd of a movie IMHO.



Exactly and it is not on my wish list. The best part of this film is the trailer


----------



## Maestro J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/18238636
> 
> 
> I had no trouble moving the subtitles to within the picture unfortunately. What a turd of a movie IMHO.



Yeah, the movie is a stinker but I'm watching for A/V reasons only. You moved the subs with an Oppo BD83? How? I tried holding down the subtitle button for 3 seconds and the OSD came up, when I moved it up and down, nothing changed.

It's actually the first time I've tried to use the feature; did I do something wrong?


----------



## thebland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/18238890
> 
> 
> Yeah, the movie is a stinker but I'm watching for A/V reasons only. You moved the subs with an Oppo BD83? How? I tried holding down the subtitle button for 3 seconds and the OSD came up, when I moved it up and down, nothing changed.
> 
> It's actually the first time I've tried to use the feature; did I do something wrong?



5 seconds...


If it doesn't work, update your firmware.


Are their subtitles in this film when watching the English version??


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/18239983
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work, update your firmware.



If this is the first time Maestro has tried this and it didn't work, I'm guessing he doesn't have the latest firmware.



> Quote:
> Are their subtitles in this film when watching the English version??



From what I understand (haven't seen the movie myself), there are a few scenes with characters speaking languages other than English.


----------



## Maestro J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/18239983
> 
> 
> 5 seconds...
> 
> 
> If it doesn't work, update your firmware.
> 
> 
> Are their subtitles in this film when watching the English version??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18242652
> 
> 
> If this is the first time Maestro has tried this and it didn't work, I'm guessing he doesn't have the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand (haven't seen the movie myself), there are a few scenes with characters speaking languages other than English.



I do have the latest firmware, otherwise it wouldn't be an option for me, right?

I figured out what happened. For some reason the "on the fly" adjustment did not work. I had to go into my setup and change it and then reload the movie. That worked. Not sure why the "on the fly" didn't work.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/18243580
> 
> 
> I figured out what happened. For some reason the "on the fly" adjustment did not work. I had to go into my setup and change it and then reload the movie. That worked. Not sure why the "on the fly" didn't work.



Weird. Glad you got it to work.


----------



## MikeEby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maestro J* /forum/post/18238295
> 
> 
> Ugggh, yup, subtitles are in both picture and letterbox and the Oppo couldn't fix it on this one.
> 
> Way to go Sony! Glad you took our feedback and changed your policy in regards to subtitles in the letterbox area.



Interesting...I was able to move them into the picture area when I ripped my disk to an MKV file.


Edit: Ahh I see you got it fixed...Good!


Mike


----------



## CAVX

Please add PUSH [Blu-ray Disc, Region B] to the list as CIH safe.


----------



## steel_breeze

Anyone know about the "fixed" theatrical subtitles for LET THE RIGHT ONE IN on BD? I see it's on the "safe" list, but I just watched the Netflix downloadable version (which I thought was taken from the same master for DVD and BD), and the subtitles were outside 2.35:1 on top and below the frame! I want to buy this BD, and I have the excellent Oppo subtitle shift... but I can't do anything about it if the subs are out above AND below.


Someone please confirm that this title is safe... with the "theatrical subs".


Thanks!


----------



## CAVX

Ok this is going to cause a stir *get the big wooden paddle ready







*

Even though AVATAR is 1.78:1 on BD, it should be included as CIH safe (the same as THE DARK NIGHT and TRANSFORMERS 2) those wanting to watch this film in Scope can because A the framing actually works, and B the sub titles are positioned well into the frame so will not be clipped nor have to be moved.










When it comes to cropping this film from its OAR of 1.78:1, could there be a better line of text?


----------



## Tom Monahan

Anyone know if the first 3 Indiana Jones films have any english subtitles at anytime in the films? I was going to pick up the Laser Disc versions of these films but can't remember if the the films do or don't have any enlish subs.


Thanks,

Tom


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/18573071
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the first 3 Indiana Jones films have any english subtitles at anytime in the films?



The only STs that come to mind are the dates which are well into the picture.


Why LD? Why not the DVDs which look and sound great BTW? A BD player will shift the STs on a DVD up anyway and why the STAR WARS films now work for CIH.


----------



## Tom Monahan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18573971
> 
> 
> The only STs that come to mind are the dates which are well into the picture.
> 
> 
> Why LD? Why not the DVDs which look and sound great BTW? A BD player will shift the STs on a DVD up anyway and why the STAR WARS films now work for CIH.





I don't want to buy the dvd's because of cost as I am willing to wait for the blu-rays. I just picked up an ld-w1 laserdisc player for nostalgia reasons mostly and just want a few flicks to play on it most of the time. I had these back in the day on LD but regret selling them.


----------



## CAVX

So do you have an external scaler? LD is a 4 x 3 format, so will not scale for CIH without assistance.


----------



## Tom Monahan

I have a Lumagen HDP.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/18576353
> 
> 
> I have a Lumagen HDP.



Ok, however a scaler won't shift subtitles as it does not recognize the difference between the actual video and an overlay bitmap. Also with LD (being analogue), the STs are part of the image, so there is no option to move them anyway.


----------



## Tom Monahan

Thanks for the very interesting explanation. I always learn so much from your posts in this CIH forum. I plan on watching LD on the 4x3 portion of my screen. I rented the Indiana Jones trilogy on dvd and even they looked like crap from my viewing distance using scope.


Tom


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom Monahan* /forum/post/18609594
> 
> 
> I rented the Indiana Jones trilogy on dvd and even they looked like crap from my viewing distance using scope.



They can only work with what they have. I agree some parts were not the best, however the overall PQ was better than the LD (I only have Last Crusade on LD) I have.


----------



## dbeng

Please add the classic WW2 movie A Bridge Too Far to the CIH safe list.

2.35:1 aspect ratio with subtitles inside the picture.

Thanks

Dan.


----------



## f300v10

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (Blu-Ray) is CIH safe.


----------



## Josh Z

A Single Man -- *a Sony disc* -- has one scene with Spanish dialogue. English subtitles are inside the picture!


So, apparently it took them a year since hosting that poll, but they finally got around to taking action on this.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18956088
> 
> 
> 
> So, apparently it took them a year since hosting that poll, but they finally got around to taking action on this.



Does this mean we might see a heap of double dip re-releases from them?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18957797
> 
> 
> Does this mean we might see a heap of double dip re-releases from them?



I predict a 0% chance of that happening.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18960900
> 
> 
> I predict a 0% chance of that happening.



Really?


There is at least one SONY title that has ST position in the menu - where the option for higher position is labeled "projector". Sorry I can not recall the name of the film right now. I've not seen the entire film yet, however the part I did watch (it is a period piece) and uses classical (Mozart?) music during a battle sequence where cannon balls tear through a luxurious home.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18964335
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> There is at least one SONY title that has ST position in the menu - where the option for higher position is labeled "projector". Sorry I can not recall the name of the film right now. I've not seen the entire film yet, however the part I did watch (it is a period piece) and uses classical (Mozart?) music during a battle sequence where cannon balls tear through a luxurious home.



I believe you're thinking of Immortal Beloved. Sony did that as a test, and then decided that it was too much of a hassle and never followed through again.


It was a long, hard battle to get them to change their subtitle position policy for titles going forward. There'd be very little financial return for the company to start reissuing old titles just to fix subtitle placement.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18966748
> 
> 
> I believe you're thinking of Immortal Beloved.



Thanks Josh, yes that is it. Maybe all titles should have been done this way from the beginning.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18967569
> 
> 
> Thanks Josh, yes that is it. Maybe all titles should have been done this way from the beginning.



There's a lot of things they _should_ have done but didn't. We were lucky it only took them a year to follow through on their promise to fix the subtitle position on new releases. Let's hope they don't forget again and lapse back to the old policy.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18970538
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things they _should_ have done but didn't. We were lucky it only took them a year to follow through on their promise to fix the subtitle position on new releases. Let's hope they don't forget again and lapse back to the old policy.



Yes lets hope. Whilst we are at it, can we hope for a true anamorphic transfer too? How many posts did we need to get the ST shifted? And would that be possible for Scaled images too?


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/18975304
> 
> 
> Yes lets hope. Whilst we are at it, can we hope for a true anamorphic transfer too? How many posts did we need to get the ST shifted? And would that be possible for Scaled images too?



I had to practically beat people over the head to get them to understand why the subtitle position needed to be bumped up a notch. That's a change that cost the studio absolutely nothing to accomplish. Even after agreeing, it took them a year to actually do anything. Had there been an expense of even 1/100th of a penny, it wouldn't have happened. Warner Bros. still refuses to even consider the issue.


There is an incredible inertia and resistance to change at these studios, unless something can be quantifiably proven to bring them a significant financial return.


Anamophic transfers just aren't going to happen on Blu-ray. The Blu-ray hardware spec doesn't support downconversion to standard letterbox, which would be required for everyone with a 16:9 display (in order words, 99.99999999999% of all Blu-ray viewers). The expense and logistics involved in mandating firmware updates for every single Blu-ray player, past and present, that has ever been sold, make this an impossibility.


Perhaps on the next video format...


----------



## Trogdor2010

Hello.


I'm doubting they'll be anything but oppo, but I was wondering are there any "cheap" blu ray players that can do subtitle shift anytime soon (or get a firmware update). Excluding the Oppo models (I might get them later instead), but I'm asking this because I own a few Sony blu rays (Broken Embraces, The Class) that have subtitles in the black bar. Will they plan on any budget blu ray players to have this feature?


----------



## Erik Garci

Some Philips models can do subtitle shift. Philips did it before Oppo.


----------



## Smarty-pants




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Garci* /forum/post/18978680
> 
> 
> Some Philips models can do subtitle shift. Philips did it before Oppo.



OPPO had been working on the feature for a very long time before it was ever implemented into a public release fw.

Because their players are so packed full of features and support so many formats and codecs, it's very difficult sometimes to implement a new feature, because it can easily screw up another feature in the process. So was the case with the sub shift feature.

So it's much easier for Philips to have implemented it into a more basic player. Not to take away from them doing it at all in the first place.

It's a huge deal that they did, but I don't think most people are even aware of it... not even CIH users.

Philips isn't exactly known for having the best consumer products on the market, though some of their higher end displays are quite nice.

They should have used the sub shift feature in a higher end player. It could have gotten a lot more attention that way.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/18977226
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps on the next video format...



Yeah, no doubts there


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> SUBTITLES NOT IN PICTURE
> 
> Angles And Demons BD * half in half out of the active picture
> *


*


Count me in as a RANT for watching Angles And Demons BD last night in 'scope and then realizing the subtitles were NOT just in the picture area....so fricking confusing. For a while I'd switch from anamorphic mode to full mode and back, finally left it on full mode with the lens in place.....ugh.*


----------



## CAVX

Maybe we need a list of all BD Players that will shift the sub titles. OPPO and Phillips are well known and I've heard Cambridge Audio also does this, so are there any others?


----------



## CAVX

THE JACKEL Blu-ray [region b] has STs in the picture. Whilst the R4 DVD has the original 'burned' STs, these are brand new over layed into the image. Well done Universal







Well almost. What is with the 'window boxing' for the opening credits?


----------



## CAVX

Not sure if this thread is being updated, INCEPTION [region b] has STs in the picture.


----------



## Kelvin1965S

I watched 'The Banquet' last weekend and the STs were in the picture (UK BluRay so I guess that's region A?). Can't say I'd rush to watch it again though...


----------



## Josh Z

Micmacs (Sony Blu-ray) has CIH-safe subtitles in the picture.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelvin1965S* /forum/post/19622518
> 
> 
> UK BluRay so I guess that's region A?



If I am not mistaken, the UK should be Region B.


----------



## CAVX

THE EXPENDABLES (Region B BD) has STs in the picture.


----------



## CAVX

SALT [B BD] has STs in the frame for CIH.


----------



## CAVX

I watched VANTAGE POINT last night. Cool film except STs were half in the black bars and I ended up watching this in letterboxed format.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure if this thread is being updated, INCEPTION [region b] has STs in the picture.



I was just going to ask the same thing


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I watched VANTAGE POINT last night. Cool film except STs were half in the black bars and I ended up watching this in letterboxed format.



As a CIH enthusiast Mark your breaking the law watching a movie in letterbox










Don't you have a player that does subtitle shift?


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19884343
> 
> 
> As a CIH enthusiast Mark your breaking the law watching a movie in letterbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a player that does subtitle shift?



Yeah I know. Still feel dirty about it too










As for a player, I still am running a pov Samsung BDP-1500, so no sub title shift, no DVD-A/SACD playback over HDMI etc.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know. Still feel dirty about it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a player, I still am running a pov Samsung BDP-1500, so no sub title shift, no DVD-A/SACD playback over HDMI etc.



I picked up a Philips bdp 3000 which does subtitle shift and there cheap too and fast.


----------



## Josh Z

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I picked up a Philips bdp 3000 which does subtitle shift and there cheap too and fast.
Unfortunately, the Philips models sold in the US don't do the subtitle shift. "Philips" here is really Funai.


Back to the subject at hand, Sony's new Blu-ray release of 'A Woman, A Gun and a Noodle Shop' has CIH-safe subtitles. It's not a very good movie, unfortunately.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19884475
> 
> 
> I picked up a Philips bdp 3000 which does subtitle shift and there cheap too and fast.



Really, roughly what cost? Tell me it does DVD-A and SACD over HDMI and I will buy one anyway


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CAVX*
Really, roughly what cost? Tell me it does DVD-A and SACD over HDMI and I will buy one anyway








I'll have to check if it does DVD-A and SACD.

The main thing is the subtitle shift, you have to give it a firmware upgrade to enable it.


----------



## CAVX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I'll have to check if it does DVD-A and SACD.

The main thing is the subtitle shift, you have to give it a firmware upgrade to enable it.
No probs.


Can you PM with details for cost and where to buy locally please?


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CAVX*
No probs.


Can you PM with details for cost and where to buy locally please?
Pm sent


----------



## CAVX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
I picked up a Philips bdp 3000 which does subtitle shift and there cheap too and fast.
I ordered one on EBAY (cheap too) and its on its way. Here is hoping it works and solves my ST issue.


Mark


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CAVX*
I ordered one on EBAY (cheap too) and its on its way. Here is hoping it works and solves my ST issue.


Mark
Just make sure you firmware update and choose 21:9 for aspect ratio and that will allow subtitle shift.


----------



## CAVX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Franin* 
Just make sure you firmware update and choose 21:9 for aspect ratio and that will allow subtitle ****.
Thanks for that. It shipped today, so hopefully tomorrow I will find a blue or red tag in the PO Box. Hey Frank, it looks like you forget an 'f' in shift?


----------



## Franin

Lol







fixed thanks Mark didn't realise.


----------



## Franin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CAVX* 
Thanks for that. It shipped today, so hopefully tomorrow I will find a blue or red tag in the PO Box. Hey Frank, it looks like you forget an 'f' in shift?








Did you see the 2700 also I showed you?


----------



## Franin

How did you go Mark?


----------



## Josh Z

Hereafter on Blu-ray (Warner Bros.) is not CIH-safe. The movie has quite a bit of French dialogue, and the subtitles go into the letterbox bar.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/19907162
> 
> 
> How did you go Mark?



I ended up with the Phillips BDP3000 which whilst it doesn't pass PLUGE







does solve all ST issues. And for the price I am not complaining anyway.


Since owning it, I've been able to watch a heap of films that I deliberately held off from watching. It became a case of, if I could not watch them in Scope, I'd rather not watch them.


----------



## Digital2004

hi

is there a thread mentioning all scalers, players AND media centers

that allow subtitles repositioning ?

thanks


----------



## CAVX

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Digital2004* 
hi

is there a thread mentioning all scalers, players AND media centers

that allow subtitles repositioning ?

thanks
I kind of thought it should a part of this thread on (Page 1?) which might have worked when this thread was a sticky. Now that it is not, and many have the OPPO, I guess AVS felt this thread had surpassed its usefulness.


There are no Scalers that can break the protected video stream, so this must be done at the source via dedicated player. Those using a HTPC have reported that when streaming ripped BDs that they can add or shift subtitles.


I personally use a Phillips BDP3000 for its 21:9 mode.


----------



## Digital2004

hi

thanks for the answer

indeed seems it can only be done when at the source, before outputting the image.

kaleidescape seems to now allow it for dvd (don't know for blu ray)

oppo

philips


----------



## CAVX

All BD player will shift the STs for DVDs up by about 10% and why the Star Wars and Lord Of The Rings films suddenly became watchable on a CIH system.


BD does not use a bit map for STs like DVD.


----------



## Josh Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/20235018
> 
> 
> All BD player will shift the STs for DVDs up by about 10% and why the Star Wars and Lord Of The Rings films suddenly became watchable on a CIH system.



The shift that you're talking about on DVD is the result of changing the player's output resolution from non-anamorphic letterbox downconverstion to regular anamorphic widescreen. Very few DVD players offer manually adjustable subtitle positioning.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Josh Z* /forum/post/20242644
> 
> 
> The shift that you're talking about on DVD is the result of changing the player's output resolution from non-anamorphic letterbox downconverstion to regular anamorphic widescreen. Very few DVD players offer manually adjustable subtitle positioning.



The Samsung HD950 didn't actually shift the STs. It simply VS'd the image behind the bitmap.


I am not really sure how or why the BD player moves the STs on a DVD up. All I know is that the STs are a bit map over the top of the image and therefore are separate to the image. I tested at least 10 different players including the PS3 and they all did the same thing for the same discs.


I was just joyed that I could now read the STs on films that previously I could not. Ever since owning my first BDP, the player had been set to 1080/24P. I've never bothered to play DVDs at a lower player resolution as the only reason I would even watch a DVD is if a film (like Star Wars) is not available on BD.


Anyway, I watched THE AMERICAN (region B) last night. STs are close to the bottom bar but are not clipped. I also noticed Universal has also made the menu CIH safe by placing black bars top and bottom of the menu as well as the feature.


----------



## ejhuzy

Resident Evil 4: Afterlife has forced subtitles and they are CIH safe. They appear inside the 2.40 area.


----------



## CAVX

LORD OF THE RINGS [BD - B] has ST in the black bars the same as the previous DVDs. You'd think by 2011, they have this sorted.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LORD OF THE RINGS [BD - B] has ST in the black bars the same as the previous DVDs. You'd think by 2011, they have this sorted.



Unfortunately there not thinking of CIH members and why would they we are a minority.


Lucky Philips and Oppo understand our needs.


----------



## Killroy

Now that I am going through all my movies to see which films have subs outside the active area, I have a silly question...


Has any Blu-ray been authored that had hard-coded (burned in to the video track) subs that were outside the active area?


I would think this would be the ultimate insult but since there are Blu-rays that have burned-in subs it seems like a possibility.


----------



## CAVX

Not a silly question at all and one I never really gave thought too. It appears I an shift all ST except RAMBO (which is CIH safe anyway) in my collection.


----------



## CAVX

Got my box set of STAR WARS today. Good news is they (at least A NEW HOPE) is CIH safe with the STs appearing as they did in the cinema.


----------



## Killroy

I thought they were a little high on ANH specially for Greedo.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy* /forum/post/20947396
> 
> 
> I thought they were a little high on ANH specially for Greedo.



I actually prefer them there as at least I am still watching the image and not just reading a line of text.


----------



## Killroy

First thing I did was move them closer to the bottom border.


----------



## CAVX

TPM and ROTJ are both CIH safe.


----------



## Josh Z

X-Men: First Class has a few lines of subtitled dialogue. The Blu-ray is CIH safe.


Fox continues to make the annoying choice of placing some subtitles at the top of the screen and others at the bottom. (The movie did not do this theatrically, as far as I recall.) In this case, they're all inside the movie image, fortunately.


----------



## ejhuzy

Anybody know if the forced subs on MI4: Ghost Protocol are CIH safe?


----------



## Killroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/21947691
> 
> 
> Anybody know if the forced subs on MI4: Ghost Protocol are CIH safe?



Yes, they are CIH safe. Actually, they are a bit too high for my taste so I lowered them a bit.


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killroy* /forum/post/21947721
> 
> 
> Yes, they are CIH safe. Actually, they are a bit too high for my taste so I lowered them a bit.



Even though players like the OPPO and PHILLIPS have made this thread redundant, it is good to see members still contributing here for those that do not have players that shift STs into the picture area for CIH.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even though players like the OPPO and PHILLIPS have made this thread redundant, it is good to see members still contributing here for those that do not have players that shift STs into the picture area for CIH.



Those players are a must have if your doing CIH. Nothing is more frustrating than not understanding what's going on because subtitles are not seen.


----------



## jake51

The Divide has subtitlles in the picture


----------



## CAVX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/21948789
> 
> 
> Those players are a must have if your doing CIH. Nothing is more frustrating than not understanding what's going on because subtitles are not seen.



Or worse, going back to 16:9 Letterbox mode just so you can read the STs


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CAVX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or worse, going back to 16:9 Letterbox mode just so you can read the STs



Definitely don't want to be doing that.


----------



## Killroy

"This Means War" has 7 forced subs in its own track (labeled). Those and full subs not scope friendly.


----------



## jake51

The Danish version of The Hunter (Willem Dafoe) has both subtitle lines outside the picture









And the picture also seemed a bit squeezed, maybe from 2.35:1 til 2.4 aspect ratio

A shame as PQ was above average


----------

